# Southeastern Rally Photo



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

After a long day staying near his cooler, and after a wobbly ride back from the beach, this is where our newest moderator was found LONG BEFORE dark. . .

http://Outbackers.com/forums/index....sa=view;id=1150

Sorry, Nick. I just couldn't help myself :devil2 I'm pretty sure I have your wife's approval anyhow!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You have the picture backwards. The correct Outback picture is of the feet only with a view outward







The feet are the only thing not in the picture.

Looks like he knows how to relax while camping tho









John


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> You have the picture backwards. The correct Outback picture is of the feet only with a view outward
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YEAH, I forgot about that tradition.

Darlene


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey, isn't this Nick/Reviere the new outbackers moderator. Hey Nick, looks like you slept off some fun times....I am glad you enjoyed yourself and congratulations on your new title, promotion? I wish you the best and see you again soon camping. Are you going to Vogel at all?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Indeed, Mrs. Reverie gave her whole-hearted approval to the taking of this photograph and others of a more, shall we say, unseemly nature. All I can say in my own defense is I actually didn't drink that astoundingly much that day but I neglected to eat anything except a bowl of cereal for breakfast and two strawberries. I was quite toasted. I would also like to point out that at least two other of the Southeasts finest were equally as inept at peddling back and for pretty much the same reason. I do remember Mrs. CampingNut behind me yelling, "right, right, left, no more left" at me and her husband became one with the underbrush. A little later on that night I went into someone else trailer where he has zzzzzzzzzzzing away covered by a Little Mermaid blanket.

Ahhhh, good times.

Reverie


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Indeed, Mrs. Reverie gave her whole-hearted approval to the taking of this photograph and others of a more, shall we say, unseemly nature. All I can say in my own defense is I actually didn't drink that astoundingly much that day but I neglected to eat anything except a bowl of cereal for breakfast and two strawberries. I was quite toasted. I would also like to point out that at least two other of the Southeasts finest were equally as inept at peddling back and for pretty much the same reason. I do remember Mrs. CampingNut behind me yelling, "right, right, left, no more left" at me and her husband became one with the underbrush. A little later on that night I went into someone else trailer where he has zzzzzzzzzzzing away covered by a Little Mermaid blanket.
> 
> Ahhhh, good times.
> 
> Reverie


You are absolutely correct sir, but you are the only one I have evidence of!

D


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i never passed out. i was awake all day long..
the reason i road off the bike trail .i had tears in my eyes 
laughing my butt off at you. i looked off the trail and the next thing i know i was one with a tree.

that was the beast day on the beach all week.now if we only had a photo of needtomellowout....

lamar


----------



## need2mellowout (May 10, 2006)

Reverie said:


> that was the beast day on the beach all week.now if we only had a photo of needtomellowout....
> 
> lamar


It was a GREAT day at the beach! Luckily I showed up late for the party but in time to sample David and Julies Lynchburg Lemonade. Plenty of it.
The ride back from the beach wasn't too bad but then it hit. It was the ride to take a shower where I ran into the tree and cut my finger and nose.
Next time Nick I won't have the Little Mermaid blanket on so I can impress!


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

A big HUGE thank you to everyone for making our first Top Sail Rally a great adventure!! We had a blast!









Seeing everyone get "abbreviated" (you know who you are), myself included, was definitely a highlight!









Tony, I was just getting ready to post that I was glad I had NOTHING to do with that day at the beach....... but..... I guess the evidence is overwhelming!







LOL

And thanks to everyone for voting for the Lynchburg Lemonade. I had no idea that it would be such a hit! Also, I must say, I have to share that award with the campingnuts and the Reveries! Couldn't have done it without them!









Can't wait til next year!!

Julie (mrs tonka)


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

OH........ almost forgot...... I huge thank you to Tommy for getting all of us back safely to the CG after our "beach adventure"!!!!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

tonka said:


> OH........ almost forgot...... I huge thank you to Tommy for getting all of us back safely to the CG after our "beach adventure"!!!!!


Well, of course he did. Anyone named "O'Shields knows how to handle his liquor! He's a hardy lad, he is.

Darlene


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

... and not a one of us puked!

Reverie


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Reverie said:


> ... and not a one of us puked!
> 
> Reverie


Considering how much was consumed.......... that is ASTONISHING!!! Not even a headache!!









Then again, I'm not so sure if that's something I should be bragging about!!! LOL

Julie


----------



## need2mellowout (May 10, 2006)

tonka said:


> ... and not a one of us puked!
> 
> Reverie


Considering how much was consumed.......... that is ASTONISHING!!! Not even a headache!!









Then again, I'm not so sure if that's something I should be bragging about!!! LOL

Julie
[/quote]

That was actually amazing the no one had a hang over during any point during the week. DH was a little slow the morning after his moonshine adventure, but he was not really hung over.









Dulce


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Moonshine!!!!!!!!!!!! I was never offered any of this. Who is holding out on me?

D


----------

